# Weird noise from the engine



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

Would not play for me. Try uploading to YouTube.

The GDI fuel systems on these cars make diesel-like noises when the engine is cold. For me, I only notice it in the winter. I guess it's because it has to add extra fuel when it's cold. Normal.


----------

